# SLP3002 or SL3002 burner problem



## 118036 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Carver/Trumatic heater SLP3002 or SL3002 (I'm not sure of the difference) which lights on the ignition burner but will not fire up the main burner to get a good heat. I have had it out and cleaned the burner and made sure that the jets are clear. What can I do next?

Yours Chilly!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Tortoise

It sounds like that burner valve is faulty.A new valve is £49.99 inc vat,i have two in stock.

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## 118036 (Nov 7, 2008)

Many thanks Glen,

Please send me one to 18 Burnt Hill Way, Farnham, Surrey gu10 4rp. I presume that it includes fitting instructions and that I stand some chance of getting it fitted right! You can contact me on 01252 795047 if needs be.

Yours,

Tortoise


----------

